# anodizeing



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

looking for info on anodizing i am wanting to get into it any info would be great thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

All you need to know.

http://www.caswellplating.com/


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*anodizing*

thanks dude thats great


----------



## gopher69 (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.floribamariders.com/anodize.htm This explains it step by step with nothing to buy.


----------

